# Voice Activity icon / Voice Controlled image changing?



## Rohly (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi there, hopefully this isn't in the wrong section. 

I am attempting to have a small image in the stream scene that changes when my microphone is active.
For example: I have a small transparent sprite of a dinosaur next to a microphone. I would like to have this image change to a different image when my noise gate detects input, so that I could have this sprite appear to open its mouth when I speak. 

So far I have been unable to find any plugins for OBS that would allow me to accomplish this, but I may be looking in the wrong places. If there's any external program that could do this, I'd be happy to try that out too. Any assistance, feedback, or ideas as to how to make this work would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------

